# Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge 9/6-9/10 a 3 bedroom dx 460.00



## jules54 (Aug 9, 2021)

Club Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge
9/6-9/10
4 nites
3 bedroom deluxe
460.00


Text Me
402-432-6706
Julie


----------



## ilovebargains (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow, excellent deal! Wish it was weekend...


----------



## jules54 (Aug 9, 2021)

Wyndham has blocked all guests from this resort for weekends. OWNERS ONLY ON WEEKENDS.


----------



## Arthur Courtright (Aug 9, 2021)

Is this the waterpark property?


----------



## jules54 (Aug 9, 2021)

Arthur yes this is the water park property. I myself have never stayed at this property, but it seems very popular with people and gets great reviews.


----------



## Arthur Courtright (Aug 9, 2021)

jules54 said:


> Arthur yes this is the water park property. I myself have never stayed at this property, but it seems very popular with people and gets great reviews.


Ive heard many great things. Im in desperate need for something sept 16th-20th but looks like Wyndham pulled weekends for guests which i find not fair to owners. But it is what it is


----------



## jules54 (Aug 20, 2021)

Still available


----------



## jules54 (Aug 23, 2021)

Still Available forgot to cancel yesterday make offer.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 27, 2021)

Is it still available


----------



## jules54 (Aug 27, 2021)

Still Available sent you PM


----------



## jules54 (Aug 29, 2021)

Still Available


----------



## jules54 (Sep 4, 2021)

Still available. This reservation sold on EBay, but looks like buyer is going to default.
Best offer takes

text me
402-432-6706
Julie


----------



## sudiski (Sep 4, 2021)

Wow, this is a great property and this is an amazing price.  We were there this past week (thank you!).   If you like wildlife, this is a great time to see the black bears in trees.  The cherries/berries (a bear favorite) are now ripe and you can see the bears in the trees.  We saw 13 bears over 4 days.  There was also a bald eagle on the bank of a pond outside our unit window for over an hour.   With the rain from Ida, the waterfalls are amazing!  I wish we could stay another week.  Thanks again!


----------



## jules54 (Sep 5, 2021)

Your welcome. Thank you for the glowing description of the property. I have never visited this property to plan to do so this fall hopefully.
Jules


----------

